# CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride THIS SUNDAY December 2nd 2012



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 28, 2012)

*CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride is this SUNDAY - December 2nd - 9:30am Meet & greet -- 10:30am SHARP the ride starts --

The 2012 Laguna Niguel Xmas Parade is the following - Saturday December 8th - 10am SHARP -- PARADE ENTRY #55 -- Our website has ALL THE DETAILS 

RIDE VINTAGE - Frank*


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 28, 2012)

Crap! I better finish going through my Pacemaker! See you there...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 1, 2012)

*The CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride is RAIN or SHINE*

Rain or Shine everyone -- 30% chance of rain is what the latest call out is for tomorrow --- RIDE VINTAGE - Frank


----------



## slick (Dec 1, 2012)

We will be there.....in spirit.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 1, 2012)

Been keeping an eye on the weather. Not sure I'm gonna make it. My bikes are rusty enough and my girl's hair frizzes into an afro when it gets wet.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 1, 2012)

Huffmans aren't afraid to get wet, and I don't have hair to get frizzy, I'm in!


----------



## OldRider (Dec 1, 2012)

If I wasn't a gazillion miles away I'd be in like a dirty shirt. two feet of snow, way below freezing temps.......I'm getting the riding itch already and spring is 4 months away


----------



## okozzy (Dec 1, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> Huffmans aren't afraid to get wet, and I don't have hair to get frizzy, I'm in!




In that case, I'll bring my Huffman!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 2, 2012)

*10% Chance of rain - LETS RIDE*



fordmike65 said:


> Been keeping an eye on the weather. Not sure I'm gonna make it. My bikes are rusty enough and my girl's hair frizzes into an afro when it gets wet.




*Weather Channel dot com CLAIMS 10% CHANCE OF RAIN until noon - That covers the ride -- LETS GO - I found those Colson Fenders yesterday & will bring them with me - I will also have T-SIRTS with me for those who need one for the Laguna Nigel Christmas Parade NEXT SATURDAY - CYCLONE COASTER T-SHIRTS ARE REQUIRED TO PARTICIPATE IN THE X-MAS PARADE -- RIDE VINTAGE - Frank 
*


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 3, 2012)

Had a great time, just a small selection of the photos. Merry Christmas!


----------



## OldRider (Dec 3, 2012)

Love your pics Scott! If any of those folks are fellow CABErs I wish you could put names to the faces


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 3, 2012)

OldRider said:


> Love your pics Scott! If any of those folks are fellow CABErs I wish you could put names to the faces




Thanks! actually almost all of them are Cabers. the Dog belongs to Wayne Adams, and is prewar. Next are Abe and Melissa Lugo, then Eric and Conner Bidinger followed by a regular at the Coaster rides but not a caber. Then John MacLean and Mike Krieger. I havent met the guy taking the photo of my bike, but the next photo from left to right are Walt Tom Marty John and Eric.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 5, 2012)

a few more


----------



## schwinnja (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks Scott!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 5, 2012)

schwinnja said:


> Thanks Scott!




Thank you!
how about a few more?


----------



## RyanPartridge (Dec 6, 2012)

The guy on the "tall bike" took some really good photos on Sunday. Here's a link...

http://bmxmuseum.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=466897&p=2


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 7, 2012)

RyanPartridge said:


> The guy on the "tall bike" took some really good photos on Sunday. Here's a link...
> 
> http://bmxmuseum.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=466897&p=2




he also gave some good photos!


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 7, 2012)

RyanPartridge said:


> The guy on the "tall bike" took some really good photos on Sunday. Here's a link...
> 
> http://bmxmuseum.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=466897&p=2




Looked through the pics, definitely a cool perspective and he got everyones attention, note the waves and smiles...LOL...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 7, 2012)

Dave I think you have some comptetiion. Looks like you will need to build a 2 story bike doh LOL JK


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah, I guess it's time to weld a couple of Schwinns together...


----------



## slick (Dec 8, 2012)

old hotrod said:


> Yeah, I guess it's time to weld a couple of Schwinns together...




HAHAHA!! How about some prewar autocycle frames with jeweled hanging tanks in them. HAHA!! That would definately draw some attention.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 30, 2012)

Any updates on the New Years ride before the Rose Parade? I'm pretty close, so I may be able to drunk ride to the meeting point.


----------

